# Santa Cruz Highball SS Build



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

The Santa Cruz Highball AL frame has optional SS dropouts you can order from Santa Cruz. They're real trick and super easy to adjust. When deciding to use this frame for a SS build I was surprised to find very few pictures of the dropouts in action.

So I thought I'd take the time to get some pics while I installed them on the frame.

Here's what the SS Highball dropout kit came with (I tried putting the bolts relative to where they are installed):










Here's what the stock dropouts look like:










The frame with no drop outs installed. Notice the hollow section of the frame the adjustment barrels fit in to (It is located between the two blue anchor holes):










SS dropouts attached and threaded adjuster barrel inserted:










SS dropouts with adjuster barrel installed:










SS adjuster screw threaded into adjuster barrel:


















SS adjuster cap installed and dropouts are complete:










To adjust the sliders you only have to loosen the anchor bolts and insert a smaller allen through the bigger allen cap and it adjust smoothly. The smaller allen bolt pushes against the bigger allen cap, it's actually really genius how they did it.

I haven't got a chance to ride it yet, but from what everyone tells me these sliders are pretty bomb proof. I'm waiting for my seat post to come in this week, so I'll report back next weekend on how it's holding up.

If anyone has any questions or needs a better explanation let me know.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

I will be the first to say thank you very much....


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

How much $$ do they charge for the SS dropouts?

SPP


----------



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> How much $$ do they charge for the SS dropouts?
> 
> SPP


They were $50, I ordered them right from Santa Cruz Santa Cruz Bicycles


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very cool, clean looking setup...wonder if it will ever "trickle down" to the Highball crabon?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Very much appreciated.


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

rob1035 said:


> Very cool, clean looking setup...wonder if it will ever "trickle down" to the Highball crabon?


That would be trickle up, and that would be awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## trufflepig (Jul 28, 2011)

How much adjustment is there. I vary fro 34:19 to 34:17 depending on the trails


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks nice. Althought that square nut looks cheezy.


----------



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

I've read that it will adjust about one full link length which should equal a 4 tooth difference in the rear.

As for the square nut looking cheezy, I guess it kinda does. The only time you see it though is when you have the rear wheel dropped out.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Would love to see the final build, and thoughts on the ride. Those frames have peaked my interest.


----------



## IrieRider (May 24, 2011)

Awesome thread! :thumbsup:

I will likely be purchasing an aluminum Highball in the next few months, I too am surprised by the limited pictures available online of the SS dropouts, etc.

I was planning on going with the White frame/Green decal option too, nice to see actual pics of that color, very clean.

Please let us know how the first few rides go!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Oliver said:


> Would love to see the final build, and thoughts on the ride. Those frames have peaked my interest.


I have mine just over a month or so.....I really like it.

I first ride it seemed very harsh.....however after that it really isn't that bad. Have done up to 30 miles on choppy fire road and it didn't beat me up.

I compare it as 29" version of the old Chameleon. Run mine with 120mm fork so it is slack enough to be fun downhill, quick, but stable. Likes to jump.

Only running it SS....didn't even order the geared dropouts.

Agree that SC needs to put a set of directions on the website on how to operate the dropouts.


----------



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's the finished product.

I've ridden it a few times and it's a blast. Super light and climbs like no other. I'm still getting used to the shorter wheel base and lower bb but I can definitely say it's the best single speed I've ridden.

As for it being super stiff I don't think it's worse than other aluminum frames I've ridden. It get's really sketchy going downhill because of the wheelbase but I actually like that.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks awesome...my LBS is supposed to be getting some in, and he knows that I want one, but ight now it just ain't gonna happen financially...:nono:

SPP


----------



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> Looks awesome...my LBS is supposed to be getting some in, and he knows that I want one, but ight now it just ain't gonna happen financially...:nono:
> 
> SPP


It's a great bike, if you get a chance check out the traffic blue frame. It looks sick in person, more a matte color where the white is pretty glossy. The only reason I got the white frame was because all my build up components where white.

Don't get me wrong the white looks great but if I was building from the ground up I would have went traffic blue hands down.


----------



## enOehT (Aug 15, 2008)

*Damn thank you*

Cannot thank you enough,I couldn't find a single image of the kit out there to see if this kit was burly enough to endure the torque my big ass would put on it. Thanks again

Edited for grammar


----------



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

enOehT said:


> Cannot thank you enough,I couldn't find a single image of the kit out there to see if this kit was burly enough to endure the torque my big ass would put on it. Thanks again
> 
> Edited for grammar


You're welcome, I'm happy to report I have about four hard rides on it and it hasn't slipped a bit. I'm about 200 lbs and would slip my wheel into the chain stays every ride on my Trek Marlin SS frame.

Sanata Cruz definitely makes a rock sold frame and dropout.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Looking to order one up from my lbs after all ... gonna sell something else (probably my Ells Evolve frame) to finance it.

Planning to run it ss full rigid with a niner fork.

Kinda torn on the color because I don't really like either.

Any updates on how you're liking it? 

SPP


----------



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> Looking to order one up from my lbs after all ... gonna sell something else (probably my Ells Evolve frame) to finance it.
> 
> Planning to run it ss full rigid with a niner fork.
> 
> ...


No problems what so ever with it. I've been riding it hard almost every weekend since I built it.

This truly is the single speed of my dream now. I haven't had to touch the drop outs or adjust the chain in months, which is pretty unbelievable compared to other SS bike's I've ridden.

I'd love to run a Niner fork on it but I have no problems running my current rigid fork. I really like being able to easily bunny hop over obstacles in the trail because the whole bike is so light. It truly has changed the way I ride.

As for color, the pics on the web don't do the traffic blue justice. The white is pimp but the traffic blue and orange is really unique looking in real life.

P.S. If anyones interested I actually have an extra set of unused SS dropouts for the frame I'll sell for $25.00 + shipping. They sent me two by accident when I ordered them with the frame.

Let me know if you have any questions,
-B-


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw a fella on a Yellow SC highball SS at a northshore here in TX last weekend.

I ride a v3.0 chameleon SS, and wow did that Highball look good. Such a cool dropout design.

I specifically opted for the v3.0 chameleon for the track ends. I was tuned off on 29ers after I built up a Soul Cycles Dillinger, but that's because I hate EBBs and I felt the bike was too slow all around.

Got me thinkin now though.....man oh man...


----------



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

Yo! said:


> I saw a fella on a Yellow SC highball SS at a northshore here in TX last weekend.
> 
> I ride a v3.0 chameleon SS, and wow did that Highball look good. Such a cool dropout design.
> 
> ...


Nice I actually live in the DFW area and ride Northshore every once and a while. I like track ends too but I hated having to adjust the rear caliper when you pulled the rear tire.

Before the swinging style dropouts though trackends where the only thing I could ride without slipping the rear wheel.

The chameleon is an awesome bike though. Hit me up next time you go out to ride, I'm fairly new to the area so I'm always looking for people to ride with.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

bmschrad said:


> Nice I actually live in the DFW area and ride Northshore every once and a while. I like track ends too but I hated having to adjust the rear caliper when you pulled the rear tire.
> 
> Before the swinging style dropouts though trackends where the only thing I could ride without slipping the rear wheel.
> 
> The chameleon is an awesome bike though. Hit me up next time you go out to ride, I'm fairly new to the area so I'm always looking for people to ride with.


Let's do it man! Where abouts in DFW are you? Drop me a PM with your cell # and I'll drop you a line when we head out. I think it may be too tacky this weekend, but I'll be getting out as much as possible when things dry up.

NS was absolutely perfect last weekend.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

bmschrad said:


>


:eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster: That is one nice looking bike... If it wasn't for speedgoats closeout sale only being on small and xl frames I would have one of these already... That white and green looks great... I though about a white with brown letters when they had the custom color option.....


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

These are great instructions. I wish I had found them when I had converted my highball. I learned the hard way on the proper adjustment of the bolt against the end cap. I had a bunch of wheel slips until I realized I was supposed to back the bolt against the aluminum end cap. I lost one of them in the process. Don't forget to put blue lock tite on them.


----------



## edwin_eyemd (Oct 16, 2009)

very informative!!! thanks for this post.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I've posted pics 0f mine up in a few places, but thought I'd throw a few down here as well...



















Trail riding here has not been possible in the couple of weeks since I've had it, but I've ridden it on some local dirt roads just because I couldn't wait...




























Solid and quiet, weight came in at 20.5# with new xtr race brakes...










Can't wait to get it out on my local trails...

SPP


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ Really love the clean lines and look of your single speed SPP.
I'm still looking for a new SS frame myself.
How are you finding the pivoting dropouts - it's quite a unique design isn't it?


----------



## enOehT (Aug 15, 2008)

The dropouts are just awesome, I know it is minimal, but it allows for such a smaller lateral shift and a more vertical shift. Translation, your ass is always over the rear wheel with those short chain stays. What I enjoy even more with the drop out setup is the half link chain. What a huge difference in my prospective. I only have to make extreme minor adjustments at any given point in time. It makes a really good combo that is trail adjustable and saves time./


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> ^^^ Really love the clean lines and look of your single speed SPP.
> I'm still looking for a new SS frame myself.
> How are you finding the pivoting dropouts - it's quite a unique design isn't it?


I've been riding it for a few weeks now and really like the bike. Geometry feels right and the dropouts are incredible. They are solid easy to adjust and simply stay put

SPP


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

It is great bike......have been abusing mine nice early October....only run it as SS.

Don't have anything negative to say about it.

Just wish the top tube was .5" longer.......but I knew what I was getting in to when I ordered it.


----------



## iStone (Sep 25, 2013)

Just to let you know, Santa Cruz does have an instruction video on the site now for these dropouts.

Single Speed Dropout Instructions | Santa Cruz Bicycles


----------



## thunderpants (Jun 8, 2006)

Does anybody know if the single speed dropout can be used with the carbon Highball?


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

They can't be used on the carbon frame since it has molded in dropouts. The dropouts on the aluminum frame are bolted in.


----------



## thunderpants (Jun 8, 2006)

Guess that just saved me a bunch of money. Thanks!


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a quick FYI that Santa Cruz has updated their adjustible dropouts to 142x12. This should make for a pretty stiff SS build with a nice set of wheels. 

As for the Carbon version, eonicks is correct, will not work. Intense Hard Eddie supports an adjustable dropout on their carbon frame but its a bit of a crappy design (brake mount doesn't move with the SS dropouts so you may end up with spacers, etc)


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

Appleyak. Are those 142 dropouts you mention with the derailleur hanger or are they single speed specific with the rocker hardware?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

eonicks said:


> Appleyak. Are those 142 dropouts you mention with the derailleur hanger or are they single speed specific with the rocker hardware?


I sent an email to SC asking this same question.....still waiting to hear a response.

Edit: Looks like the Webstore is being updated.....2 days ago they showed them in stock with a price.....now they show out of stock with no price. If they would add a couple of pics or better description it would be so much easier.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I got a reply from SC.....they claim that they only have SS dropouts in 135mm........the 142x12 is for the geared dropouts. They just have them listed seperately in the webstore.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

It does have the derailleur hanger. Weird but oh well....


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

Right. I would have bought if ss specific but can imagine it's a pretty niche product. Not to mention it would cost prob 100 with the 142 qr.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Yeah, kind of had my hopes up......maybe soon they will figure it out.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Its better than the hacked together method that Intense used on the Hard Eddie. I've thought about just taking it to my local machine shop and having them cut the hanger off. Its a bit odd that they kept it. Its still adjustable for SS use, it just has the stupid hanger on it.


----------

